# VK | Monthly top 10 Juice Sales



## Stroodlepuff (19/10/17)

We decided to give you a little insight into what are top sellers are each month here at Vape King in terms of liquids to help you along your journey of finding that new ADV.

We will update this thread monthly with what the top 10 sellers were for the previous month!

Starting off with September 2017. (PS all the names are clickable so you can get some of that goodness  )

Our top sellers were (From last to first)

10 - Loaded, Glazed Donuts
9 - Jam Monster, Blueberry
8 - Ohmmy by Elysian Labs
7 - Fluffy Crunch by Elysian Labs
6 - Fluffy Pebbles by Elysian Labs
5 - Fluffy by Elysian Labs
4 - Pop Stick by Elysian Labs
3 - Gummy Beast, White Gummy
2 - Sparkle by Paulies and Orion
1 - Grapelicious by Paulies and Orion




Our friends over at Elysian Labs killed it this month with 5 of their juices making the top 10!!!

And of course the ever legendary @Paulie and @Michael rocking as always with their collaboration liquids winning the top 2 spots!

Stay tuned to see what our top 10 liquids for October will be

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver (19/10/17)

This is so cool

My word, I haven't tried any of those top ten


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/10/17)

Silver said:


> This is so cool
> 
> My word, I haven't tried any of those top ten



You should  they're awesome! I love PopStick, Gummy beast and Sparkle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (19/10/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> You should  they're awesome! I love PopStick Gummy beast and Sparkle!



What is Gummy Beast @Stroodlepuff ?
Is that a VK juice?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/10/17)

Silver said:


> What is Gummy Beast @Stroodlepuff ?
> Is that a VK juice?



Nope made by the same guys that make SVRF (the guys at VapeCon) Its a white Gummy flavour but honestly the best one I've ever tried

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/10/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Nope made by the same guys that make SVRF (the guys at VapeCon) Its a white Gummy flavour but honestly the best one I've ever tried



Ok thanks
I need to try some of these. Will buy some of them when next in a VK store

Damn, what is up with @Paulie and co. 
0, 2 and 4!!!!
Has 6mg disappeared ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Michael (7/11/17)

Fantastic to see how diverse the top 10 is! Thanks so much @Stroodlepuff and the Vape King staff for doing a fantastic job as always! @Silver yes 6mg has disappeared however the 4mg is still more than satisfactory in terms of the nicotine hit plus phenomenal flavour. You should really give the whole range of the collaboration juice a try!


----------



## Silver (7/11/17)

Hi @Michael 

In reference to a portion of your post above:



Michael said:


> the 4mg is still more than satisfactory in terms of the nicotine hit



"More than satisfactory"? 
Lol, 4mg is like air

Maybe satisfactory on a mega setup at 300W with triple alien dragon staggertons (i made this up for dramatic effect)
Lol

Only kidding, i suppose i need to stop complaining and start upping the power...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

